# The phrag bug bit me!



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

Well now I'm not only addicted to paphs but also to phrags. It started when I got my pearcei. I just love the foliage and how it is so different than paphs. My next planned orchid purchases are at the orchid show on March 2 & 3. I love phrags but most are quite large or expenisive. I may get 1 big one. I have limited space, medium humidity, and warm temps. I like species best and would prefer they be fairly compact and relatively easy. I don't care how tall the spikes get, it's the plant size that has to be more compact. Suggestions?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2012)

Schlimii, fisherii, andretii, and any others in that complex are small (especially fisherii).

Lindlyianum is fairly compact, but its cousin sargentianum is pretty big.

Longifolium is easy, but gets huge.

If you can find a klotchianum, or caricinum grab it.

Of the long petalled versions, lindenii is actually pretty compact.

Besseae is not large, but varying luck on keeping them (especially in warmer systems).

There are only about 20 some odd Phrag species.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

I googled the above species and really like caricinum. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 16, 2012)

P. caricinum is like a miniature pearcei, and just as easy. Not familiar with the schlimii relatives, but I've had schlimii itself for well over a decade, and its never spiked. ever. Most years it barely grew...but it is currently multigrowth and quite robust, so I have hopes. But besseae has shifted well into the "easy" category, as far as I'm concerned. easy to grow and easy to bloom, and I don't keep mine cold. In fact, I have one in spike right now. While longifolium is enormous, there is a dwarf variety (not sure of the name...gracile? hincksianum?) that is not much bigger than caricinum. Not the easiest phrag to bloom, but still, its a phrag...so it can't be too hard.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> P. caricinum is like a miniature pearcei, and just as easy.



My caricinum (plant) is the same size as my largest pearcei. I've seen some smaller ones, and some seem to be a bit temp picky when it comes to blooming, but overall its just like a different colored pearcei.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2012)

If you want small you want schlimii x pearcei or fischeri or andreetae hybrids but they are not the easiest to grow.


----------



## Carkin (Dec 17, 2012)

What about Phrag. richteri? I am not sure if it is easy to grow or not, but they are compact. It is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2012)

Carkin said:


> What about Phrag. richteri? I am not sure if it is easy to grow or not, but they are compact. It is one of my favorites!!!



Richteri is as easy to grow as pearcei and longifolium, but it intermediate in size between the two also (so not what I would consider compact).


----------



## Carkin (Dec 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> Richteri is as easy to grow as pearcei and longifolium, but it intermediate in size between the two also (so not what I would consider compact).



Okay, thank you for that clarification. Good to know. I guess to me it seemed compact because I was comparing it to my Sergeant Eric which is quite large!


----------

